# Sticky  Ferret & Critter Nation pic thread (no chat)



## reachthestars

If you have cage questions please post a question in your own topic. If you have a question for a user click there name to see if they are active and PM them. Thanks.



I know we've already had a thread dedicated to this, but they always seem to die off, so I'm making this one a sticky for people to show off pictures of their cages . 

I'll start with mine - it was a 2 story FN, but since I'm down to 5 rats I decided that it would be easier to take it down to one level.










Can't wait to see everyone else's cages


----------



## megs87

*Re: The Ferret Nation Thread - post pictures of your FN here*

Hey all, newbie here, I've been looking for more and more rattie forums since GooseMoose isn't letting me sign up or sign in with my old name for some reason, i've been trying for weeks!  
Well here's my FN, currently housing 3 females, with 5 bubs in a nursery cage waiting to get big enough!





































And I know it's not an FN but here's my nursery cage (suggestions please! )










And I know it's off-topic, but I just wanted to also show some pics of my 5 week old hairless (can't tell in the pics, but they're losing it fast, they look like little shedding lambs!) and rex baby girls, and a pic of all 5 youngins' all drinking out of the water bottle at the same time! :lol: 




























IMG]http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q62/megs_056/DSCN4049.jpg[/IMG]

And i'm so sorry they're so big, i'm on the run and I didn't have time to re-size them..


----------



## moomoo

*Re: The Ferret Nation Thread - post pictures of your FN here*










currently only housing only 1 girl, but more to come this tuesday. Im currently making about five more hammocks, 2 cubes, and lots of hanging toys


----------



## otterfox

*Re: The Ferret Nation Thread - post pictures of your FN here*









This is my FN. I have four rats on top (Zuzu, Pin, Anthon, and Carmello)









And only three on bottom here, (Denver, Jonas, and Hamlet) I have Oliver in another cage since he his hurt and his brothers pick at his wounds









Here is the whole thing in it's glory. (It needs more decorating)


----------



## rnpaulie

*Re: The Ferret Nation Thread - post pictures of your FN here*

Here is my Ferret Nation:


----------



## Night

*Re: The Ferret Nation Thread - post pictures of your FN here*

Here's mine from just last night --

The pre-decorating FN









And finally, all is right with the world again! It took me foreeeever to clean last night, I think because I made so many new hammocks for my rats this past week that I couldn't decide what to use. I kept putting something up and then taking it down


----------



## amybunny

*Re: The Ferret Nation Thread - post pictures of your FN here*

My FN141 is home to my three adult boys...


----------



## dreamchaser023

*Re: The Ferret Nation Thread - post pictures of your FN here*

here's my FN!


----------



## Brizzle

*Re: The Ferret Nation Thread - post pictures of your FN here*

It's not as fun as some..But this is my FN..

Boys part..









Girls part..









Whole cage..


----------



## Jingles

*Re: The Ferret Nation Thread - post pictures of your FN here*











I'm still decorating the bottom half.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

*Re: The Ferret Nation Thread - post pictures of your FN here!*

Hey guys well this is basically the english version of the FN with 15mm barspacing. So hope its allowed..

It wasnt meant to be here till the 15th but it came this morning and i spent most of the afternoon building it....BY MYSELF !!

Here are pics:











Whole thing.











Girls Half.










Boys half



Needs more decorating but ill get it right eventually !


----------



## myboys2

*Re: The Ferret Nation PicThread (No discussions)*

Bought off CL for $140.00. Was previously used for ferrets so I had to take it outside and scrub it down, it was very stinky. My boys love it and I love filling it full of fun things for them to do. This photo was taken when I first got it, not many toys in it at the time.


----------



## coliekumar

*Re: The Ferret Nation PicThread (No discussions)*

So, figure I will post as well:



























My cage is even dirty in this one:


----------



## whaturmuva

*Re: The Ferret Nation PicThread (No discussions)*

*First level of the cage*











*Second level of the cage*











*Entire cage setup* Sorry it's a bit blurry










Everything inside outside of the wheel is homemade


----------



## abazoo

*Re: The Ferret Nation PicThread (No discussions)*

Here's my two adult girl's CN. I hope to get a couple babies soon.


----------



## Bomileloed

*Re: The Ferret Nation PicThread (No discussions)*

I finally get to join the cult of Ferret Nations! How exhilarating! 




























My room gets really hot so I put a bowl of cold water down for the ratties with peas and they seem to enjoy it.. at least Bowen. lol


----------



## Gabrielle B

*Re: The Ferret Nation PicThread (No discussions)*

I just got my Ferret Kingdom yesterday  Its only half set up so far.....when I have a day off im gonna finish it


----------



## Gabrielle B

*Re: The Ferret Nation PicThread (No discussions)*










The very top cage is housing two boys, the top half of the FK is housing 2 girls, and the bottom half of the FK is housing 5 boys ;D



ETA: A bit of advice for those of you with these cages, if you buy a piece of coroplast for each of the floors, its much easier to attach the polar fleece to  The 60x90 cm pieces fit perfectly into my cage without having to cut them up


----------



## Jerry

*Re: The Ferret Nation PicThread (No discussions)*

This is my rattys humble home ;D
Two ferret kingdoms joined together



Excuse the blurryness..


----------



## Jest

*Re: The Ferret Nation PicThread (No discussions)*

Jerry - very cool!!



Here is mine


----------



## Sweet Whispers Rattery

*Re: The Ferret Nation PicThread (No discussions)*

Mine looks kinda plain compared to some of yours. I'll be putting in an order to Ferret.com for some things for the rattie cages since I'm getting a 2nd FN in Dec. Also need some material for new hammocks.

The 2 Ferret Nations won't be my only cages. I also have a Large Flight Cage, Martin's Cage, Super Pet and a few others. I'll also be getting a big Super Pet cage as an extra come spring most likely. Can never have enough spare cages just inc ase.

If I may ask where do some of you buy such interesting things for the cages?


----------



## Bomileloed

*Re: The Ferret Nation PicThread (No discussions)*

Latest FN cleaning. Looks pretty bare because they just got diagnosed with lice and I'm trying to not infect their cat scratch hiding places and other toys. :]


----------



## Lauren_22

*Re: The Ferret Nation PicThread (No discussions)*

Here are my guys and gals CN's:

Boys

















Girls


----------



## vivianelizabeth

*Re: The Ferret Nation PicThread (No discussions)*

I got my critter nation TODAY!
I got it used for 130$, it had only been used for 11 months, and 100% of that went to Little Mischeif Rescue  
Here it is:









Not toooo much in it yet because I just got started, and it still needs litter boxes.
I've got quite a bit more green fleece to make extra hammocks, and I think i'm going to go buy another cheap fleece blanket (hopefuly a female colour this time) to make a few more.

Any suggestions?

Oh, and I don't have a sewing machine, so i'm using 'no-sew' methods i found on a sugarglider website.


----------



## smilez_n_hugs

*Re: The Ferret Nation PicThread (No discussions)*

I really need to take updated pics lol these are from 3 months ago.


----------



## hansloas

*Re: The Ferret Nation PicThread (No discussions)*

I just got my FN yesterday. Getting it all decked out.


----------



## LoneOakRats

My Double Critter Nation:


----------



## shooper

Top-Shilo, Blizzard and Blaze
Bottom-Porkchop and her 10 babies
http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/h328/shoop1974/FN142/


----------



## killybutt

My two boys looking positively thrilled in their new FN 
Haha! Right now we've actually got a few more hammocks and an igloo in there.
They spend most of their time running around out in the living room but this cage is a huge improvement over the bookshelf they used to live in!


----------



## jadeangel

I just got a new CN and I absolutely love it. I also tried my hand at making matching hammocks and shelf liners >.>

Here's my girly paradise!











I need to get a bigger igloo and I have a wheel on the way to complete everything for right now, but I thought I had a little while before I was going to be able to use it.


----------



## Wylie_Gizmo

Heres my New Double Critter Nation!!! I LOVE IT & MY RATS DO TOO!!

Brand new, Day one of being in cage!(hence why its very clean)
FULL VIEW:








TOP LEVEL:








BOTTOM LEVEL: (ramp close cause dogs can reach bottom level)










Updated With plexiglass to keep my crazy Doxies from nibbling their tails on lower level 
(also lil dirty... just got back from camping and they r due for a cleaning!)
FULL VIEW:








TOP LEVEL:








BOTTOM LEVEL: (has plexiglass to protect from doxies.


----------



## Jaguar

this was my old meshed ferret nation back when i had my girls.  4 girls in the top, 2 boys in the bottom. what a lot of work that was!


----------



## Night

A lot of work, but super cute!


----------



## lexiloo

Yours are all awesome, makes mine look so boring! I just got mine yesterday to replace the Petco Rat Manor my girls came with. At first I felt guilty for splurging on such a huge cage... But I have to say it is awesome and my girls love it! I think they still don't know what to do with all the room after being kept in the RM for so long with their previous owner, but they seem to be much happier now. Hearing them bruxing and seeing them jumping around makes the money and effort of rescuing so worth it. 

So here's my cage, I got everything inside for less than $10. I got lots of fleece from goodwill and other resale shops for really cheap and made all the hammocks and rope. I still have to make more, it's still in progress. But here it is!


----------



## Rattymonday

The bottom half to my Critter Nation









Top half


----------



## Soya

These are old pics from September, when we first got our Ferret Nation (& first got Herb, he was living alone at this point as he had just been to visit the nad fairy!)

The girls top half









Herbs half









They have more hammocks nowadays, & a deep pan in the bottom for finacard bedding. More practical, but looks blooming rubbish! lol.


----------



## clossboss

Got my FN off craigslist for $75 the other day. Home to my 4 boys, separated. Still working on filling it with toys and hammocks.

Whole thing










Top, Jerry and Trey










Bottom, my young ones Buddy and Nugget


----------



## Lioness

*Whole thing (no rats yet):
*
Critter Nation - Before Rats by lion & goldfish, on Flickr


*Rat-view close ups:
*
Igloo Time! by lion & goldfish, on Flickr


What's in the pan? by lion & goldfish, on Flickr


Hearts and Hiding Places by lion & goldfish, on Flickr


----------



## JennieLove

Here is my FN. I've been playing around with different types of liners. Unfortunately I have 2 chewers who, no matter how distracted I seem to get them, just have a blast going back shredding things <3 gotta love them  Yesterday I decided to make my "old" cage liners (what I used to use for my boys) to see how well they stand up - so far only one chewed spot and its not even worth worrying about. I'm also making new hammocks for the cage since I finally moved the new girl, Faris (blue dumbo) in with my current two trouble-makers Boxxy and Keira. 

When I finished the liners (corner potty box's taken out since I was cleaning):

















Had to throw one these in there: 
































<---lol 

The new Hammock, more to come:


----------



## kkmarie

I just got mine last night and put it together, so it is a little bare, but here it is for now 









Top half








Bottom Half


----------



## kkmarie

*Updated the new cage!!!*

Muahahahaha! Decked out the cage some  Even made the paw print things in the cage, even though I'm not very good lol. (And yes everything is super girly even though they are boys....those colors of fabric were on sale lolol )

The whole cage 










Top Half











Bottom Half


----------



## ilymorgannn

My 4 girls and 1 foster girl love their CN ! I have SO many hammocks and houses and different fleece patterns. I love decorating it with different themes and re-arranging things every time I clean it.


----------



## JessyGene

Here's my new critter nation from each side. I have so many toys and hammocks they won't all fit in at once, so I change it up every week. Here's what it looked like last week:


----------



## lilmissy22

o so super jealous ... i love all the cages.. i hoping to get a cage soon.. in next few week. i been saving up and workin on getin and making thing for the new cage.... i love seeing and getting idea love the pics...


----------



## LadyAithne

Hello! 

New to the ratting world. This is my new FN double decker. Because I'm a newbie, the first cage I got had bars that were too wide - my ratties could escape! So I decided to go for broke and get the better option. 

I have a very basic set up, and will be getting more toys and fun things as they become available. What fun! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## kkmarie

Your boy looks just like my Harry!


----------



## steviej1980

We just got our CN yesterday and we are loving it!














the girls love it!






top 






bottom


----------



## Flora

My CN for 2 new girlies.


----------



## pocketmouse

It looks a little scrappy, but I had just cleaned it so I decided to take some photos. The Halloween Boxes in the last photo are going to go inside the cage when it's a bit closer to Halloween


----------



## clossboss

cleaned the cage last night and took some pics. currently have 6 adult males in my FN, 3 young ones in a separate cage until their heads get large enough to keep them inside the FN!

top:








bottom, im leaving the bottom pretty bare because my 2 older boys like to hang out there and they dont get around as well:


----------



## Chillzone68

My girls DCN cage, two girls on top and five on the bottom.  Not many toys in it yet.







Cabella, Yogie, Annabelle and Harleys butt.







Zelda







Sora


----------



## Snutting11509

This is our Ferret Nation that we recently set up for our boys (Max and Oliver). They love it so much!! Can't wait for Christmas so I can spoil them rotten with new cage accessories! ;D


----------



## missinasworld

I have a FN that is divided in half. The top half is home to my 3 female ratties and the bottom half is home to a very old ferret named Possum. Don't worry, the rats and ferret cannot mix. One day, When Possum passes, the girls will get the entire cage. The girls are currently being litter box trained, but so far no luck. I made the blue hammock and the green snuggle bad in there. 









Missina
http://missina.net


----------



## Hamsterific

My girls got a Critter Nation, finally! 

Furnishing/decorating not completed yet, but:










"Hm.. looks like an easy escape."


----------



## Muttlycrew

My FN for my two boys Ian and Brody. 










I have a lot of adding to it to do of course, but it's off to a decent start  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lioness

I have a single CN, and we all absolutely love it. We only have one peeve: it's short. The stand is enough, but I always wished it was taller.Yesterday I was doing some shopping and I had an epiphany: bed risers!The wheels fit perfectly, everything is nice and sturdy, and I was easily able to raise the cage by almost 6". Yay


----------



## Rumy91989

Here's the DCN! Still waiting on the add-on unit to make it a TCN. I'm starting to think this will happen approximately when the piggies are big enough to move out of the bottom, so the girls will go from having one unit the three right away. Lol. I'm sure they'll be happy. Anyway, even though having all six in one unit is not ideal, the piggies needed a place to live until they're big enough not to escape the C&C cage we built for them and all thing everyone's pretty happy right now. It only gets better from here! 










This is the guinea pig home right now on the bottom:







It needs a big clean. Fiance has promised he will do this first thing tomorrow.








And here's the rattie half:








They love this lion. And their play crate. It's full of papers, stuffed toys, toilet paper rolls, cat tows, etc. 








Can't wait to see what I can do with three units!


----------



## Lioness

The Red Cage is a lot of fun; I have so many red bins and baskets and accessories to stick in there. 

Here's a video of Hachi and Nico running about the red cage.


----------



## crys12065

My girls new set up with the wheel and new hammocks  

Ratties on bottom, Chinchilla on top-
































New wheel-


----------



## Jluckie

Just got it set up today.






























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lovemychubbies

This is our DCN! Very purple ;D

whole cage!








Sadie 








Luna  ("How far down IS it....?)








bottom








top


----------



## silvermist

My new DCN!


----------



## SarahEden

Here's mine. It's sorta plain. Any ideas on how to liven it up?? Also I can never find toys for them when I go out so anything i can make or use for them?


----------



## WinonaGun42

*New DCN*

Some things are in the wash, but this is the new DCN my three have. They absolutely love all the space.
Also, I am still waiting on the replacement Silent Spinner that arrived broken. Someone *cough* Kaylee *ahem* likes to chew apart the Comfort Wheel axles and we have already been through two so far. The girls adore running so I put the old wire one, that came with a cage, in there for now. 
The baskets and dog rope toys are from the dollar store. So is the rope and nylon "frisbee" I'm using as a platform. They are hung with nylon lanyards I bought cheaply in bulk. As you can see, the same naughty rattie loves to chew her Lava Ledges as well.
The purple thing next to the green castle is Aeryn's hoarding box, for she gets all indignant when she can't bury her stash. Helo practically lives in the Space Pod at the top.


----------



## LesExit

Heres my cage :3 I don't have my rats yet, but I've been working really hard at getting my cage all prepared. I threw around fleece everywhere so they could use it as bedding, I think it looks a bit messy though o____O I'm getting 2 girls, but everyone says it looks like a boys cage!! I thought that blue, green, and yellow were just pretty colors!!

You guys all have such amazing cages though, and cute rats! I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## YellowSpork




----------



## CindrDoLLy

I've had a DCN for a couple of months, but finally got around to taking a picture. I keeps males and females in each section so the middle ladder area has been closed off.


----------



## Raturday

My friend recently let me have her used Critter Nation double unit! My five ratties love it! I still need to buy more accessories, like tunnels, and more hammocks and things for them to chew on, but they definitely like this upgrade for now.


----------



## Divit

I was going to wait until we actually got our rats to post a photo, but I just couldn't wait. We still plan to make some wood chews and possibly some wood platforms, but other than that, I think we're pretty full! We've never had rats, so hopefully we haven't forgotten anything...


----------



## MichiganMama

Dang, after seeing some of these cages we really need to step it up. Our cage is pretty new so we are in the process of adding more stuff, it's a big place for just our 2 little girls, there may be more in the future.  oh, my name is Amy btw, I'm a newbie! First post!


----------



## EJW323

Mine's still pretty plain, but I'm getting more toys/hammocks soon! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OhRats27

Just got mine set up today!! It's a little bare, but I'm making more hammocks and stuff already 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OhRats27

And another setup: nice and clean, so before the rats got in obviously 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tayloo

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## j_diaz01

SCN. Same cage diff layouts


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratatosk

Updated my boys cage a little bit (added more level things to hide in ) just needs more toys lol


----------



## Soupskin

Picked up my 4 girls 3 days ago. They're 6 weeks old. This is their new home.




























The're all Dumbos and this is currently the cutest of the bunch.


----------



## RatNook

Here is my girls' single CN



















Them grabbing food ;D


----------



## blueberryratlover

Loki & Thor's double unit CN. It looks so empty now after looking at everyone else's cages .


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear

This is the top:








This is the bottom:








You can also see my babes scurrying about on the top as I currently only have that part open to them. 
(We are introducing and will be keeping them all on the top section for the first week.)


----------



## ahrat

A little bland, but I bought a few new things recently, and I've been sewing hammocks the last few nights.


----------



## ahrat

Finally filled up the boys' new cage! I also sewed them a nice hanging house.


----------



## TheBears

My DCN came on Friday! I only built the first level for now (just 2 lazy boys living there). Here is my setup with my "practice" hammocks. I'll make the next set bigger now that I see how huge the cage is!


----------



## smknowitall101

The top part is for the old big boys and the bottom is for the young little boys  just recently got the DFN...had to put hardware cloth on the bottom so the little guys can't escape. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brundlefly

Mine came in this morning, and since it won't be filled up with anybody until next week, I have nothing inside except the fleece liners. I've already made a bunch for backup 
I just love the fleece pattern!


----------



## RattieKupo

Just got the critter cage set up today and my girls love it!!















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheHippyRatter

I can finally post in this thread!!! Got the new-to-us, but very roughly used DCN, all set up almost just the way I like it. I still need to make liners and I'm working on lots more hammock sets. These sets are the first two sets I made. The plaid set I made for the small original we had, so they aren't quite enough for this cage. The octopus set I made quite a bit bigger. I did some hammock swapping last night so the boys can get used to each other's scents. They are separated in the top/bottom right now with Sherman & Peabody on the bottom and Flynn, Barnaby the Hairless, and Arthur Dent (previously known as Sniper) in the top.

Whole Cage:








Top:








Bottom:


----------



## Wolfah_




----------



## captashsparrow

Here's mine! I've had it since March, but there's still a ton more I want to add. 😊

Top (5 boys): 








Bottom (2 girls): 








I'm working on moving away from towels (not great at sewing, so the DIY stuff is happening slowly 😜) and making more toys and stuff for them. But for now it's working. 😁


----------



## Crittermom

Daisy, Clover and Lilly's scn


----------



## Ratpax

Spent a couple days off this week, sewing and thinking up stuff for Ahmi and Arabel's DCN.

Peace, Love, and Owls!



Upper level:



Lower level:



Side view showing the shelves:




Better view of the cute owl fabric I found for the girls:




And, I made this little deal just especially for my skeptical Mom and doubting friends who come to visit--hope you can read in the pic what it says after the "OMG"~


----------



## Ratpax

Pic with cage door open:


----------



## MeinTora

So excited about getting my dream cage! It was a pain to put together, but so worth it when they girls finally got to see it. I have a space pod coming, and will be getting a new set if hammocks, but all in all I love how it's come together! Worth every penny. 

http://imgur.com/KsyiQX0


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zabora

I just cleand out Shakespeares cage. He still is only in the top half but I rearranged it a bit tying the extra ladders to the shelves to create a half platform so he can reach his hammock and space pod. I also put in a new litter box so were going to try to train him. Don't know how well it will go wish me luck! Sorry bout the side pics...


----------



## Blackthorn

My permanent residents' cage:


----------



## Ratpax

^^^Love it!

Fellow fan of MLP cage decor:


----------



## Blackthorn




----------



## mimsy

Top section.








bottom section:
View attachment 181130


Middle of the week, so excuse any messes.


----------



## Emma06

I have a medium rat and looking to get another.. will this cage fit well with a medium sized rat or will they fit through the bars?


----------



## Ratpax

Emma06 said:


> I have a medium rat and looking to get another.. will this cage fit well with a medium sized rat or will they fit through the bars?


The critter nation has the smaller bar spacing (1/2 inch) so is fine for even babies, smaller rats, female rats, etc.

The ferret nation has wider bar spacing, so I wouldn't do smaller or baby rats--guess it depends on how big your "medium" is


----------



## spysquid

Top half of my DCN my 2 girls are in









Bottom








The Martin cage my boys are in until they can be moved in with the girls!







Used plastic shelf liner for the main level and trimmed placemats for the other 2 small levels I got at the dollar store.


----------



## Night

My DCN, which is home to a group of 3 boys and 3 girls - all spayed/neutered  Here are a few different setups...


----------



## sarasmithhh

Do the critter nations come with the metal ladders? And I see how some people have the fabric instead of bedding how do you get it to stay down? And stay secure?


----------



## Night

Yep, metal ramps! I opt to cover mine. And I use binder clips to hold down liners


----------



## sarasmithhh

Thanks! And yes I'll be covering mine also! Way to excited to get this Critter nation ahah


----------



## Linden

I still need hammocks and liners, but so far I think things are coming along nicely:


----------



## Reedrat

*Dfn*

All ready for Christmas! Girls in bottom half, boys upstairs!


----------



## jlhummel

Finally found a CN cage on Craigslist!

Whole cage pic.









Top: The spacepod I ordered will be going in on the top left in the empty space when it arrives. On this level I also have a litter pan a tube and several perches. This is also the kitchen area which you can't see at the food dishes and water are attached to the door.









Bottom: The second litter box some hammocks. You'll also notice the pieces of drain pipe. They love it. I used binderclips to attach three of them in a stack and they really enjoy going in and out or sleeping in them.


----------



## artgecko

Pics of my DCN with stainless steel 3" Bass pans. 
Top half (home to 3 girls for now). It has a space pod, silent spinner, hammocks, climbing ropes, and 2 litter pans. The bedding mixture is pine pellets on bottom with about 1" of aspen on top.
 

Bottom half: currently empty, but will be home to my boys or another group of girls (or will be opened to top half when I get a pan with a cut out). Similar furnishings to the top level, but with a super pet waffle blocks house in the bottom right. Has more ropes than the top level.
 

Whole cage (sorry about the blurry pic).


----------



## morgachu

I'm still making hammocks and such.
The one hammock(top left) I have in there now blends in with the cage cover. Eh.


----------



## JCM

I've finally got the cage looking more like how I want it to. It houses a single female 

















(Boards are there to block her from going behind the cage when shes climbing around on her roof)

















(The red thing in the back is a soda case she likes shoving bedding in)


----------



## jensenee




----------



## Nijidoragon

I also have a saucer wheel but they don't use it much.


----------



## Huly

Joining the CN club!


----------



## kipperbo1

This my girl's new cage!
The top level...








And the bottom level


----------



## robenbobben

Just got mine yesterday! Finished setting it up this evening. Still need to put a potty in the back corner though


----------



## britmar

This is my CN for my 6 week old ratties! It's a work in progress!


----------



## LeStan82

Home to my 6 boys : nugget, dash, chrome, cotton, sid, sully


----------



## EmilyLiliLove

I will be adding an add on soon to make it a double. they are only a couple months old right now so they are fine.  its only the two of them...


----------



## Owensmom

*Finally did it!!*

Here's our brand new Critter Nation!Girls are on top (currently 1 adult (Mom) & 6 4 1/2 week old girls). Boys in the bottom (currently 1 adult (Dad) & 5 4 1/2 week old boys).


----------



## Owensmom

*Finally did it!!*

Here's our brand new Critter Nation!Girls are on top (currently 1 adult (Mom) & 6 4 1/2 week old girls). Boys in the bottom (currently 1 adult (Dad) & 5 4 1/2 week old boys).


----------



## kksrats

I feel like I'm constantly changing my girls' cage but since I added the neutered boys I figured they needed more baskets and things. I also had to give in and use the ramps since Albus is a bit movement impaired.


----------



## Mikiz

Yay I can add to this now!
My fleece set arrived today so the ratties have a HUGE space to share now! 3 little girls in the top about 10-12 weeks old and 2x 8-9 month boys in the bottom


----------



## NaughtyFaerie

*My cages*

Top half of the girls DCN :







Bottom half of the girls DCN :







The boys SCN :


----------



## LeStan82

ust got another DFN, now it's a quad fn. My five boys are in heaven!


----------



## ratman7777

mine is no where as nice as the cages above


----------



## Gri

My single critternation! Nursery theme!


----------



## mnyablonski

Here is a picture of my double critter nation before my little ratties come home!


----------



## Kaiserin

Here is mine! I am still having trouble figuring out what exactly to decorate it with. Our ratties love to climb a lot, so far, so I'm thinking lots of things dangling around the cage, ropes and such:


----------



## InuLing

This cage hasn't been cleaned in a few days so it's a bit messy but oh well lol. On the bottom I put a swinging bridge going down instead of the ramp. The ramp is instead going up to the digging box hanging from the top of the cage. My boys have the ability to climb up to it without the ramps but they're too lazy. The girls climb the walls and the boys use the ramps.


----------



## Zoreo

Here is my current SCN cage setup:










And here are some older setups:


----------



## Love My Rats

nice work , I have already made a ton of Bunk Bed Hammocks and some Honeycomb hammocks , mine are all set for awhile


----------



## Love My Rats

lol thats cute


----------



## Love My Rats

I will have to do some updates here , maybe on Tuesday that's my next cage cleaning day I will grab a few pics now that all my girls are all in one cage together , going to find a wicker basket and put some Eco bedding so they will all have a dig box to dig in , right now they are loving those plastic easter eggs , I just put a treat in them and they find them in a second , so new pics comeing soon
and awesome cages everyone


----------



## mghemm437

Just got my new SCN today and finished assembling it after about an hour and a half (people weren't kidding when they said it was hard to assemble). I hope I never have to take it apart again haha. My new girls get here Tuesday!


----------



## Gribouilli

mghemm437 said:


> View attachment 250026
> Just got my new SCN today and finished assembling it after about an hour and a half (people weren't kidding when they said it was hard to assemble). I hope I never have to take it apart again haha. My new girls get here Tuesday!


Yea! I bet you are super excited😉 I would add a second water bottle in case one starts malfunctioning. Your rats will love it.


----------



## Modernstar

Here's my boys DCN, housing 2 as of now but soon going to house 4! As soon as my younger ones can be introduced. And I make all hammocks myself


----------



## Kchilson02

Finally got a SCN curgently housing 5 females maybe one day I'll have 6 lol


----------



## rottengirl

Just cleaned the cage! The girls are sleeping.


----------



## ratsaremylife

Just cleaned and reorganized the rat cage. Here are some pics!


----------



## AmbientWanderer

Hi Rat Parents!!
I one day hoped I would be able to add to this thread, and now I finally can! What a cage!
Whilst I'm finding things to fill it, it's slightly empty but I LOVE THIS CAGE!






There are 4 lady rats living in there at the moment, until we can afford an upper level.
Three that always cuddle together and one that sleeps alone in a hamster house!


----------



## EmS

I got a used Ferret Nation last week. The previous owner of the cage said she threw out the original shelf because it wasn't stable so she replaced it with two wire closetmaid shelves. I actually really like this sweet up! I've also added some pvc pipes, a second coffee container hide, a lava ledge, 2 wooden coin perches, and some plastic basket/bins since I took this pic.


----------



## moonkissed

Decided to remove the middle floor in one of my girls cage to see how I like it. I have more stuff I need to add and I'll probably rearrange it a million times lol but the girls are loving it so far.


----------



## B'sMom

Boys half and girls/babies half


----------



## rat_cuddler

This and last weeks cage setup for 2 seven week old boys.


----------



## Basiltheplant

This is the Ferret Nation that I bought for my girls, Tumbles and Dot. I got it on sale and paid only 190 for it. However I then bought two extra ramps, two extra shelves, 8 shelf covers, 15 ramp covers, 4 bottom unit pan covers, 4 top unit pan covers, their food bowl, new water bottle, the hammocks, cubes, the privacy cover (which they chewed a hole in the back and then chewed through my new bedroom curtains), and some tunnels currently not shown in the cage. So by the end I spent well over $500 for their setup
The majority of their toys are currently being cleaned, hence why it looks bare in there.


----------



## Supergirl_s

Just got this cage a day ago. So this is wht I did so far. Still going to add a few more things.


----------



## Supergirl_s

Front middle


----------



## Supergirl_s

Bottom level.


----------



## TeddyRoo




----------



## CasperShiloh

I made all the hammocks and I was in the process of making a bunch more stuff but my sewing machine broke. I want to add a lot more thats not just all boxes (on the bottom) and a lot more in general. Mostly for my aesthetic because I know they don't really care ;D so long as they have stuff to play with and they're happy and healthy is most important! My critter nation is currently housing 3 but I'm hopefully getting more soon 

Top Half








More angles















Bottom Half







Another angle







Overview


----------



## Okeedoke22

Just need hammocks and some color other then blue.


----------



## LuckyG

My 2 boys are in their new, single critter nation. It's a bit bare but I'm waiting on a few things in the post


----------



## sammyterror

Can you send me a link to a website with these ladders and rope ladders? I have bought 3 and they were gerbil sized?


----------



## sammyterror

Can you tell me where you got this fun tubing or how you made it?


----------



## sammyterror

Where did you get the ladder and houses? Those houses are cute!


----------



## mis.kay

Home to 3 neutered males and two females. =) Happy with this setup. The tub on the bottom was a dig box, but they...well...used it for it's purpose! Lol


----------



## frugalmommaof2

New cage next to old one.










Sent from my BBB100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teanah

I had a lot of fun decorating for Halloween. First pic is the whole cage, second is the top and third is the bottom. Bonus rattie bum shot of snowflake trying to escape while I took photos. Of course after all that effort the little fuzz balls are all snuggled up in a random cardboard box in the bottom of the cage.

I used the awesome ratropolis tutorials for the hammocks and huts. http://www.ratropolis.com/Rat Tutorials/RatTutorials.htm


----------



## Rekees

Rats new critter nation is finally here!


----------



## rattiemom4life

I’m so happy to have found this barely Single Critter Nation plus carrier and oxbow for $60 this morning!!


----------



## Rebecca the Rat Mom

IMG_20201030_161354801.jpg




__
Rebecca the Rat Mom


__
Oct 30, 2020







I got this single CN on sale at Amazon for $128. The girls and I couldn't be happier!


----------



## buddy/sire

nice one


----------



## Oliy

This is my Critter Nation


----------



## RattyRaiie

It used to be super bare. Of course, the new me would have fixed that straight away but the old me...
I used to have two separate groups. The "new" rats on top with my older gals on the bottom. It sucks to say but, during that time, I became super unmotivated with my rats and didnt care to spice their cage up for them. It was just bedding with a couple or one hidey houses/hammocks and like one rope in each cage. I didn't even let them out much because I was pretty busy. But now, ever since one of my first rats (In a very long time) passed away, (Thora. The most amazing rat I've ever had. I couldn't stop crying) I guess you could say I kind just woke up. I immediately got my passion back for my rats. Thora's sister, Macaroni is now with the "babies" and all four of them have fun in their improved cage and with their every day free roaming.
And I still have loads more to add


----------



## Saraliz

distracted I seem to get them, just have a blast going back shredding things <3 gotta love them  Yesterday I decided to make my "old" cage liners (what I used to use for my boys) to see how well they stand up - so far only one chewed spot and its not even worth worrying about. I'm also making new hammocks for the cage since I finally moved the new girl, Faris (blue dumbo) in with my current two trouble-makers Boxxy and Keira.

When I finished the liners (corner potty box's taken out since I was cleaning):

















Had to throw one these in there: 































<---lol 

The new Hammock, more to come: 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Saraliz

What are you using on the floor, it looks shiny and black. Placemats? Looks nice!


----------

